# TB question



## slick.rick89 (Jun 27, 2011)

i have a 2001 passat 5spd i recently did the timing belt at this new mechanic that said he new abt vw first thing he did he didnt mark anything when he took of the belts and so then he timed it on the number 1 cylinder when he finished with the car i knw it wasnt performing becuz i wasnt picking up as it did before and it sounded diffderent ,when he called vw they told him he had to time it on the number 3 cylinder so he took everything down and did so but up to today i still dont think my car is timed properly becuz it not performing like before ....i had a maxima beat me in a 1/4 mile usually it was the opposite i even beat up g37 and im speaking before i did my timing belt with a stock engine ...ahh i feel fustrated:banghead:


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

Well, I have to say I'm not surprised you got beat by a Maxima. I'm even less surprised about the G. A G37 should smoke a stock Passat without breaking a sweat. All. Day. Long.

And timing on Cyl 1 instead of 3 throws it off by 60 degrees. I really don't see how it would run at all, much less not body-slam all the intake valves. :what:


----------



## slick.rick89 (Jun 27, 2011)

when the guy finished at first the car sounded like a 4 cylinder even though he timed it back right on the no3 cylinder it doesnt sound the same idk y any suggestions???


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

Well, if the timing weren't correct, it would have low compression and a CEL. And a scan should spit out a code saying something to the effect of "incorrect relation between camshaft and crankshaft speed sensors." If it really was off by 60 degrees though, I really don't see how there wouldn't be bent/FUBARed valves. Take it somewhere else and have it scoped if you're really concerned.


----------

